# [gelöst] emerge --depclean Fehler

## flammenflitzer

flammenflitzer olaf # emerge --depclean --pretend --verbose

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 * 

 *   media-sound/phonon[-aqua] pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.0-r1

 * 

 *   media-sound/phonon[-aqua,gstreamer] pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.0

 * 

 * Have you forgotten to run `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior

 * to depclean? It may be necessary to manually uninstall packages that no longer

 * exist in the portage tree since it may not be possible to satisfy their

 * dependencies.  Also, be aware of the --with-bdeps option that is documented

 * in `man emerge`.
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # emerge -pv media-sound/phonon x11-libs/qt-webkit x11-libs/qt-qt3support -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/phonon-4.4.4  USE="-debug gstreamer -pulseaudio vlc xine" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.0-r1  USE="(-aqua) dbus -debug exceptions kde -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.0  USE="accessibility (-aqua) -debug exceptions kde -pch phonon" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

In portage-2.1.9.40 kommt die Medung nicht mehr und die Ausgabe ist korrekt.

DankeLast edited by flammenflitzer on Thu Feb 17, 2011 8:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yuhu

Was ist die Frage?

----------

## cryptosteve

Und die war die Lösung?

----------

## flammenflitzer

revdep-rebuild verlangt das die folgenden ABhängigkeiten aufgelöst werden

```
 *   media-sound/phonon[-aqua] pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.0-r1

 *

 *   media-sound/phonon[-aqua,gstreamer] pulled in by:

 *     x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.0 
```

Sind sie aber schon

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/phonon-4.4.4  USE="-debug gstreamer -pulseaudio vlc xine" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.0-r1  USE="(-aqua) dbus -debug exceptions kde -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.0  USE="accessibility (-aqua) -debug exceptions kde -pch phonon" 0 kB 
```

Also eine fehlerhafte Ausgabe von revdep-rebuild, die in der neuen portage-Version nicht mehr vorkommt.

----------

## franzf

Kann mir vorstellen, das Problem ist das fehlende aqua-USE-Flag bei media-sound/phonon.

Du siehst das in der Ausgabe. Evtl. einen Bug-report wert?

Ach, gibts schon:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353362

Kannst dich ja mal mit deinem Problem da anhängen.

// edit:

Geh ich recht in der Annahme, dass du erst jetzt wieder gesynct hast? Wann hast du das letzte mal gesynct?

Ich nehme nämlich an, dass es nicht die neue portage-Version war, sondern der Fix im ebuild...

Mir kam die qt-version komisch vor (wir sind testing mittlerweile bei 4.7.1, du hättest das also maskieren müssen).

----------

